# North Florida South Georgia Play Date?



## rugersmom (Oct 28, 2013)

I am in Tallahassee with Ruger, anyone close by?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well.... I am in South Georgia... About 2 hours to Jacksonville, fl... Idk how close I would call it, but until I'm working I can travel a decent amount if anyone else is near


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Bumping up....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

